# Honda HSS 724AWD black cap labeled "oil" removed and not sure what came out.



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

My Honda HSS724AWD needed an oil change. I was not paying attention and I removed the black cap on the left side of the engine that was marked "oil." As soon as I removed the cap, oil began pouring out. That was before I removed the drain bolt on the opposite side.

I know where the normal gray fill cap is, but I am worried about what type of fluid drained out where the black cap is. If it is oil then I will be okay, but if it is some other type of fluid then it needs to be replenished. I am wondering if it could be transmission fluid. It was dark in color.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

That would be oil spilling out. Usually having oil level with the port opening would be considered full. With the taller dipstick on the other side it is probably easy to over fill the engine. The only other issue that could cause oil to rush out that port would be if the carb float stuck and some fuel made it down into the sump by gravity.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's as deezlfan stated motor oil there MAY ??? be 2 one on each side of the sump cover and the caps are not all gray, make sure it's snug check the dip stick level


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's oil and overfilled if oil came out ( on a level surface ) . if just a little not too bad but if a lot the float may be stuck and gas is getting into crankcase.

BTW I was told that Honda engines have an oil cap on both sides because these engines are used in different applications where one side may be blocked ( pressure washers, wood splitters , generators )


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you for all of the replies, guys. I appreciate your input. It certainly was oil. I will have to check the float, because there was a significant amount of oil that flowed out. The machine is three years old.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Do not run that engine if indeed gas is getting in the oil. You can easily tell by texture and smell.

Resolve that issue, or you will destroy your engine by running it in that state.
.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

strange this happened on a 3 year old machine. usually older machines with a bad float/needle valve. are you the original owner? maybe overfilled?

but ya, smell that oil for gas. check breather tube on valve cover for blockage, def. change oil. make sure bowl is on correctly. shut off gas between uses.

just like oneacer said. you should find cause or else youre gonna lose that engine.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

On all of these Honda engines, one of these oil fill openings is just slightly higher than the other one. The way I get the proper amount of oil is to get the engine perfectly level both directions, and fill it until the oil just starts to run out of the low side. There is really no need for the dipstick on these engines.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

" Honda Oil Recommended " When in doubt, use Genuine Honda Oil . The two caps are for giving a choice which side dipstick goes on . Black Plug is sump level . Engine overfilled .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thefixer said:


> On all of these Honda engines, one of these oil fill openings is just slightly higher than the other one. The way I get the proper amount of oil is to get the engine perfectly level both directions, and fill it until the oil just starts to run out of the low side. There is really no need for the dipstick on these engines.


hey Kevin.....thanks for that FREE penetrating oil.removed a stuck bearing that everything i threw at it would not work.\
sorry if off subject.

on topic. I bet you half the Honda owners I run into dont even know how tocheck the oil.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I bet you half the Honda owners I run into dont even know how tocheck the oil.


I bet 75% of car owners don't know how to check the oil level either. Or the tire pressures. Or the transmission fluid level. Or the air filter/cabin filter condition. Or the lug nut torque. Or the brake disc/pad wear. It ain't the 1950s/1960s any more...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I bet you half the Honda owners I run into dont even know how tocheck the oil.


Funny you said that. Just checked the oil my Honda and Toro snowblower. For the life of me, I don't remember if the dipstick should be screwed in or not to get the right level. So I just fill it until it just begin to overflow from the fill hole.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> I bet 75% of car owners don't know how to check the oil level either. Or the tire pressures. Or the transmission fluid level. Or the air filter/cabin filter condition. Or the lug nut torque. Or the brake disc/pad wear. It ain't the 1950s/1960s any more...


I had a BMW with electronic oil level display accessible through the car audio system. It was useful not to have to open the hood considering how the car loves to consume oil. I think it was about a quart every 3 thousand miles, and valve cover gasket every 20,000 miles. It was a fun car, but not a car one can neglect without $$$ consequences. I love to drive the car, but gets me worried whenever there are new noises or smells. It was my Break My Wallet car.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

thefixer said:


> On all of these Honda engines, one of these oil fill openings is just slightly higher than the other one. The way I get the proper amount of oil is to get the engine perfectly level both directions, and fill it until the oil just starts to run out of the low side. There is really no need for the dipstick on these engines.


Any reason why one side is lower than the other? Which side is the lower side?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> I had a BMW with electronic oil level display accessible through the car audio system. It was useful not to have to open the hood considering how the car loves to consume oil. I think it was about a quart every 3 thousand miles


I have a 2004 325xi Touring M54 with north of 270,000 miles on it, and it uses/loses a quart every two months - pretty normal. At least it's good about telling me when the oil is almost down a quart (yellow indicator) or past that (red indicator).

Accepted oil consumption for BMW engines (data is from BMW):

BMW Engine CodeNormal Oil ConsumptionB-series turbo engines (B46, B58)1 liter per 1,500 milesN-series 4/6-cylinder turbo engines (N20, N55, etc)1 liter per 1,500 milesN-series non-turbo engines (N52, N62, etc)1 liter per 1,500 milesN-series V8/V12 turbo engines (N63, N74, etc)1 liter per 750 milesM-series non-turbo engines (M54, M52, etc)1 liter per 750 milesS-series Motorsport engines (S54, S55, S65, etc)2.5 liters per 1,000 miles


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aa335 said:


> Any reason why one side is lower than the other? Which side is the lower side?


black cap sir. sump level.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Any reason why one side is lower than the other? Which side is the lower side?


The lower side is the one the oil will run out of first when the engine is level in both directions!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

thefixer said:


> The lower side is the one the oil will run out of first when the engine is level in both directions!


That is physically obvious. 
I'm looking for the practical or obscure reason why there are two levels.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> I'm looking for the practical or obscure reason why there are two levels.


As far as I can tell, the two oil fill openings are EXACTLY the same height - see the red line...
Either one can have the black plug or the gray plug with dipstick.










aa335 said:


> I don't remember if the dipstick should be screwed in or not to get the right level.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

That settles it. You are awesome tabora. Thank you so much.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

So as long as the engine is level, it is basically impossible to overfill these engines.The dipstick is not even needed, and it would take another type of dipstick to actually overfill these engines. As a heavy equipment mechanic, nothing surprises me when it comes to people thinking "outside the box" 😱


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

My Honda 928AWD is filled all the way to the top of the grey dipstick. You can look in and see the oil.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Since both of the threaded openings are at the same height, maybe the blower wasn't on level ground?
My B&S generator has the 2 oil check openings one on each side I had to come up with this, to keep from making a mess every time I change the oil....
This machine kept us going with electric during Superstorm Sandy in 2012 (2 weeks no electric) and in the most recent tropical storm this summer (4 days no electric).


----------



## Joel_Kuszynski (Dec 4, 2020)

It looks like he has an extended tube on the dip stick side. If that side is filled to the threads it will be overfull, thus causing the oil to pour out the other side.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Joel_Kuszynski said:


> It looks like he has an extended tube on the dip stick side. If that side is filled to the threads it will be overfull, thus causing the oil to pour out the other side.


Yes, you are correct, he has the extension and long dipstick on there! Special instructions for that one...


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it's crazy on oil levels, my toro has a upper dipstick/filler, when it reads full don't remove the lower plug on the crankcase as the level is over it, yet the owners manual reads only check from the stick .
are we being miss lead or do they want a bit more oil inside for the con rod to pick up the splash easier?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

captchas said:


> are we being miss lead


Not by Honda... The actual OEM black oil fill cap and short gray dipstick are meant for use as shown in post 19 above. If you have an extension (OEM or aftermarket) and long dipstick installed, it still works the same way, and the max level should be at the top of the threads on the side that does not have the extension. The extensions tend to lead to overfilling, since the user tries to apply the instructions meant for the engine without an extension and fills the oil up to the top of the extension threads. Very bad...

The extension parts are (there are lots of aftermarket ones, too):

005 - 15640-730-010 - PIPE, OIL FILLER
006 - 15650-730-000 - DIPSTICK, OIL









Here are the filling instructions for a unit with the extension: With the engine in a level position, fill to the upper limit on the dipstick with the recommended oil (shown below). Do not thread the dipstick in when checking the oil level. Do not overfill.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Lot of people asking me about why 2 fillers on Honda.dealer told me itis because many Honda engines are used for all different applications, wood chippers, power washers,generators etc and some of the designs only allow for oil fill access on one side only.


----------

